# Quick and cheap band cutting / tying station



## goodflite (Dec 5, 2015)

I have not tried this yet but I have to. The band set pictured in the clamp is from Simple Shot and it's torn. I don't have any pouches yet so I'm recycling this one. I don't' have much in the way of supplies-just some Theraband so I whipped this up. The large self-healing mats at JoAnn fabrics were pricey so I went with this $16 Walmart set - mat and rotary cutter. The local Ace hardware had genuine Pony clamps for $3 each - these things are strong.

The base is a plywood shelf with some kind of laminate finish top and bottom. I didn't even have to cut it - just countersink the carriage bolts. The 1 x 2 poplar board for the pegs also holds the mat in place with wingnuts and gives a nice straight reference for the Theraband. Also, I can reposition the mat anywhere under the board in case I start hacking up the mat in certain spots. The collars on the ¼" steel pegs are rubber fuel tubing that fit tight and can be used as grips to pull the pegs from the tight-fitting holes.

I wanted a rig that I can use anywhere-maybe while watching TV so I plan to store this in an old laptop bag along with any other supplies that I accumulate.


----------



## Sinnbad11 (Jan 2, 2016)

Looks good! It's very similar to my band tying set up. I just need to get longer bolts for mine, I find there is not enough room to get my fat fingers underneath the bands when I'm tying. Anyhow, I hope it works well for you. Happy slinging!


----------



## Sinnbad11 (Jan 2, 2016)

Ignore this my internet is acting up.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

That's pretty slick! It wouldn't occupy much space when broken down either and of course the clamps are a common shop tool anyway...double usage in this case. But I just use a vise and hand pull the bands to tie them, using needle nose pliers for the wrap and tuck.


----------

